# Arcadia 18" luminaire - maximum size tank?



## ulster exile (29 Jun 2008)

Evening all!

The light on my Elite 35 tank has just failed.  Hopefully it is just the tube (although I suspect the ballast which is in a sealed unit), but OH has suggested that I take the opportunity and upgrade to an overhead luminaire - I'm doing a little dance as I type this  

The tank is 50cm long and the 18" Arcadia luminaire is 45cm in new money so will it extend to 50cm?  We've been looking at the arcadia site but it doesn't say if the dimensions they are sold under are the maximum distance it will spread over or whether that's the minimum spread.

Additionally, the one I'm looking at includes 2x14W T8's so I'd have just over 3WPG.  I know that's over the 2WPG "rule" but we're talking a very small tank, so will I still need CO2 since it's so small?  I really don't want to do CO2 on this tank so if I must have CO2 would I get away with dosing Excel?


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Jun 2008)

How about this one

http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... p-614.html

it fits 60cm, i know they go samller as they are on runners, it will hang over tank though by a bit.


----------



## ulster exile (29 Jun 2008)

Cheers Aaron.

OH had already said "no overhang - that would just look stupid!"  It's the ones at Charterhouse I'm looking at atm.


----------



## Garuf (30 Jun 2008)

Do arcadia do an 18" luminaire? Do you have any links?


----------



## swackett (30 Jun 2008)

They only seem to sell at 18" T8 light. T5's start at 24"

They sell the 18" light on charterhouse, just click on the link in the previous post and sleect T8 from the left hand menu.

I'm not sure the 18"/45cm will fit securely onto the tank.  Bets bet is to phone Arcadia on 0845 8855100

Cheers


----------



## aaronnorth (30 Jun 2008)

Gareth:

http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... 5_203.html


----------



## Garuf (30 Jun 2008)

Cheers aaron, Â£70 isn't too bad really, the real question should really be is 24w going to be enough for the highlight plants we all love.


----------



## aaronnorth (30 Jun 2008)

3wpg on a 7g tank, it will be close, i think it will be ok, but it has got to be better than the bulb in the hood!


----------



## Garuf (30 Jun 2008)

Mine's a 10 gallon tank...
So 2.4 watts. I wonder what lumens it would give, that seem's to be the best way of working stuff like that out.


----------



## ulster exile (30 Jun 2008)

Thanks guys   I emailed Arcadia yesterday and will let you know what their response is.  Charterhouse made the mistake of emailing me to find out why I didn't complete my order (I'd a pile of Eheim spares in my basket when I came across the luminaire) and they have replied to say that the legs "should compensate for the difference, this should fit well!".  

I'll await Arcadia's response first, but do you guys think that I'd need CO2 with circa 3WPG over a 35litre (9.25 USG)?  I have played around with the lumens calculations based upon an average T8 light per the guidelines on this article.  

The tank's footprint is 50cm x 25cm, so
50cm = 19.69inches
25cm = 9.84 inches

19.69 * 9.84 = 193.75sq inch

82.8 (lumens per T8 Watt) * 28W = 2318.4 total Lumens

2318.4/193.75 = 11.97 lumens per square inch

According to the article, that's just over "moderate lighting" so in theory, I wouldn't have to worry overly about the light.  Any opinions?


----------



## ulster exile (30 Jun 2008)

I've been impulsive and ordered.  I'll be holding onto my Charterhouse email in the event that I need to return it (and they try and deduct the original carriage charge from the refund, as their site implies they will on cancelled orders  ).


----------



## ulster exile (2 Jul 2008)

Grrr!  Have just spoken to Charterhouse and they've said that Arcadia *may* have stopped making the 18" T8 version, but they're waiting for a call back from the supplier.  I'll be so gutted if they don't have this in stock for me, as it seems the only viable shop-bought luminaire small enough for my tank


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (2 Jul 2008)

Hi Chrisi!
Been looking on Ebay for you as I was sure there was a small luminaire always for sale from some chinese seller. Found this:-
If money isn't an issue...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AQUARAY-AQUAB...rkparms=72:12|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Maybe a more different option...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LIGHT-KIT-18w-As- ... 286.c0.m14

This is the one I was thinking of but may not be quite big enough...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Tank-Ove ... 286.c0.m14


----------



## swackett (2 Jul 2008)

Chris,

Best bet is to phone them yourself, I did about my luminaire and found them very helpful, they even told me the shops that had bought the particlaur model I was interested in so I could go and have a look at it   

If Charterhouse can't get hold it for you Arcadia may be able to tell you the local shops that had bought the T8 unit !

Steve


----------



## ulster exile (3 Jul 2008)

Lisa, thanks so much for those links  First one looked cool, if a bit dear   but I think I may go with the second one if the Arcadia doesn't work out.  I didn't realise that it was available.  Although I like the look of the price of the third, I think that you're right - it would be too small 

swackett - I still haven't had a response to my emails from Arcadia and I couldn't see a number on their site.  However, Charterhouse contacted me today to advise that my unit should be with me tomorrow   Whether it fits or not is another matter, but it was interesting to note that they don't stock items like this - they take your money and order it from the manufacturer for direct delivery to you or me


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Jul 2008)

Chrisi, the third link Lisa sent would fit on your tank, just depends how much light you want over it  up to 47cm tanks or 18.5 inches!
You would have to probably change the tubes too, but that shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## ulster exile (3 Jul 2008)

But it says that it extends to 47cm max and my tank is 50cm?


----------



## Garuf (3 Jul 2008)

Make sure to give us a review of the luminaire I might consider one myself.


----------



## ulster exile (3 Jul 2008)

Will do.  It would have been nice for Arcadia to have drawn a similar diagram to that Chinese one Lisa kindly posted!


----------



## Papillo (3 Jul 2008)

Does anyone know how much 'play' there is in the fitting of these Arcadia units generally? I am considering getting one for a 30 inch tank. Should I go for a 60 cm or a 80 cm model?


----------



## ulster exile (3 Jul 2008)

This is essentially the problem.  I wish I knew the answer - don't suppose you're able to find anyone with a similar sized tank since the sizes you're talking about seem a bit more common than the one I'm on about?


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Jul 2008)

80cm, i doubt the 60cm will expand 6"


----------



## swackett (3 Jul 2008)

I've got a 60cm one, just measured the legs and worked out you would get another 9cm max out of it

The runners the legs are on are run the whole length of the luminaire so you can easily put a longer luminaire on a shorter tank.


----------



## Papillo (4 Jul 2008)

Thanks Arron and Steve, an 80 cm unit it is for me, but it sounds as though a 45 cm may be just a tad too short for you Chris. Perhaps you will be able to stretch that extra few cm or so out of it somehow.


----------



## ulster exile (4 Jul 2008)

Well it's here!  It fits - only just.  It could probably do with a millimetre or two extra for comfort, but it does fit.  We had to loosen the screws holding it by a turn or so, but it still has a firm hold and I'm fairly happy.

I'm not altogether impressed at the supporting legs though - I would have thought that they'd be made of plastic as they seem a little on the flimsy side and there is certainly 'give' in them although the OH reckons that that may be deliberate.  

Anyway, gotta run as the fluffy-dogs need their walk!


----------



## ulster exile (4 Jul 2008)

The tank itself is in need of a little (read a lot!) of TLC, but the luminaire looks great imo.  Not sure how the moss growing out of the water will do without the condensation keeping it going, but hey ho!


----------



## Garuf (5 Jul 2008)

looks fantastic to me, I would suggest adding an external filter and heater though to make the scape easier and remove things from the tank. 
A really good start though should look fantastic once it starts to fill out some more.


----------



## ulster exile (6 Jul 2008)

Thanks mate!

I would love to run an external filter etc on that, but it's not practical where it lives (on a sideboard) and OH is dead against the sideboard being 'modified' for filter hoses which would be a must.  Bear in mind if you ever get married that "compromise" can sometimes be the bain of your life!


----------



## Garuf (6 Jul 2008)

Do it and don't tell him...
Cables are thin, just pull the sideboard forward the 22mm needed.


----------



## passerby* (15 Jul 2008)

so.. would u recommend the luminaire or not, and seeing as its an 18" t8 are there options for different t8 tubes or are the arcadia ones supplied good enough.. to not need other options..
cheers....passerby


----------



## ulster exile (17 Jul 2008)

Would I recommend it?  Yes, definitely.  I have doubled my lighting, not to mention the fact that the tank looks more stylish (as long as you ignore the contents lol).

Afraid I can't comment on the actual bulbs supplied - I mean they look great and the colour of the inhabitants look better but as to whether there are better bulbs out there, dunno!  On my larger tank, I've gone for non-aquatic builbs (mostly daylight I think) and I'm very happy with them as that tank is hugely brighter and plants pearl all the time, but I don't feel qualified to comment other than that.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (17 Jul 2008)

Looks really good Chrisi!


----------

